# Vaccine Scientist Says It's Not Feasible To Keep Vaccinating People



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 4, 2022)

_"We can't vaccinate the planet every four to six months. It's not sustainable or affordable," Professor Andrew Pollard, the director of the Oxford Vaccine Group and head of the UK's Committee on Vaccination and Immunization, told The Daily Telegraph in an interview published Tuesday."_

I had thought about this, in fact mentioned it in one of the threads. Are they going to suggest boosters every time a new strain presents itself? Here are more excerpts from the article since for some reason, the link is not working (this has happened several times lately and I don't know why)  

_"Pollard also stressed the "need to target the vulnerable" going forward, rather than administering doses to everyone age 12 and older. More data is needed to ascertain "whether, when and how often those who are vulnerable will need additional doses," he said. Pollard also said he thought further evidence was needed before offering a fourth Covid-19 shot to people in the UK, which is currently rolling out third shots to healthy people 18 and older, and at-risk people 16 and older.

In a separate interview with Sky News on Tuesday, Pollard also cited the glaring unevenness of vaccine rollouts across the world.

"It's just not -- from a global perspective -- affordable, sustainable or deliverable to give fourth doses to everyone on the planet every six months," Pollard said. "And remember that, today, less than 10% of people in low-income countries have even had their first dose, so the whole idea of regular fourth doses globally is just not sensible."

Israel has already begun its rollout of a fourth vaccine dose, offering it to all medical workers and people 60 and older as of Monday."_


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

When Dr. Robert Malone said this he was labelled an anti vaxx conspiracy theorist. But it is true.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> "We can't vaccinate the planet every four to six months. It's not sustainable or affordable,"


What does a single dose cost?  Most here in the US are paid for by 3rd parties so I don't know.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> What does a single dose cost?  Most here in the US are paid for by 3rd parties so I don't know.


Ultimately, WE will be paying for it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm sorry to admit that I've stopped worrying about the rest of the world.

If I need to get a jab every six months I'm fine with that.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2022)

chic said:


> Ultimately, WE will be paying for it.


Of course, but do you know what we are paying?  $ per dose?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Of course, but do you know what we are paying?  $ per dose?


CVS charged $56.99 for my recent Moderna booster and Medicare authorized/paid $38.81.

The difference was waived by CVS.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2022)

It is my responsibility to try to keep myself alive and healthy. Every time I get a vaccine, or any medical treatment, I can't twist myself into knots worrying about whether every single human being on the planet can "afford" the same thing, or whether it's available in their country. I would like to see everyone on earth vaccinated; that would probably put an end to the pandemic. But when has that ever happened, in human history?

If every new strain requires a booster, then that's what it requires.  We do it with flu, which is a less deadly disease, so why not Covid?


----------



## win231 (Jan 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It is my responsibility to try to keep myself alive and healthy. Every time I get a vaccine, or any medical treatment, I can't twist myself into knots worrying about whether every single human being on the planet can "afford" the same thing, or whether it's available in their country. I would like to see everyone on earth vaccinated; that would probably put an end to the pandemic. But when has that ever happened, in human history?
> 
> If every new strain requires a booster, then that's what it requires.  We do it with flu, which is a less deadly disease, so why not Covid?


_"We do it with the flu?_"  When has a flu shot been recommended every 3-6 months?


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> It is my responsibility to try to keep myself alive and healthy. Every time I get a vaccine, or any medical treatment, I can't twist myself into knots worrying about whether every single human being on the planet can "afford" the same thing, or whether it's available in their country. I would like to see everyone on earth vaccinated; that would probably put an end to the pandemic. But when has that ever happened, in human history?



That's selfish and scientifically short-sighted.  The Omnicron variant came out of undervaccinated Africa.  Now there's IHU that just emerged from Cameroon.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> But when has that ever happened, in human history?


Small pox and polio is getting close.  But you are right, not often.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Of course, but do you know what we are paying?  $ per dose?


the dose( shot) is been bought by taxpayers so "free"
 the charge usually to insurance or back to government ( taxpayers) is the administration cost of store / pharmacy etc to give shot.... 

I saw a news report that charges ranged from $45 to 250 for over head costs.  
Below @ Pink Biz refers to shot cost not the administering cost.... they ask for insurance to bill insurance if you say NO insurance they bill HHS


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Of course, but do you know what we are paying?  $ per dose?


*The booster shot is free*, regardless of your immigration or health insurance status. If you get billed, contest it with your vaccine provider or report it by calling 1-800-HHS-TIPS.

~Same thing applies to the initial vaccines as well.~


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 5, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> CVS charged $56.99 for my recent Moderna booster and Medicare authorized/paid $38.81.
> 
> The difference was waived by CVS.


Thanks so something in the $50 range, or about $150 for two shots and a booster.  For 300 million people in the US that would be about $45 billion give or take a few billion here or there.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Thanks so something in the $50 range, or about $150 for two shots and a booster.  For 300 million people in the US that would be about $45 billion give or take a few billion here or there.


again those are only to pay the pharmacy to administer or give the shot ....................the money paid for the ACTUAL shot went direct to the shot manufacturers


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2022)

AnnieA said:


> That's selfish and scientifically short-sighted.  The Omnicron variant came out of undervaccinated Africa.  Now there's IHU that just emerged from Cameroon.


Huh?  It's "selfish" to try to take care of my own health and keep myself alive?  Does that apply to food also?  There are people starving in the world, we all know that.  Mostly, all we can do about it is donate to those organizations that are trying to provide food to them. Are we supposed to stop eating, ourselves, because it's selfish to eat anything?

If there isn't enough money to vaccinate everybody in the world, we can probably help by donating to that also. But if a booster is needed to keep myself alive and healthy, that's got to be my first priority. Sort of what the airlines tell you: if you're traveling with a child, or an adult who can't put on their own mask, put your own on first; then you can help them.


----------



## AnnieA (Jan 5, 2022)

Sunny said:


> Huh?  It's "selfish" to try to take care of my own health and keep myself alive?  Does that apply to food also?  There are people starving in the world, we all know that.  Mostly, all we can do about it is donate to those organizations that are trying to provide food to them. Are we supposed to stop eating, ourselves, because it's selfish to eat anything?



The analogy breaks down when you consider that allowing disease to run rampant in impoverished areas of the world--esp the part with the highest HIV population who can't throw off illness--is a very happy petri dish for a mutating virus.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2022)

chic said:


> When Dr. Robert Malone said this he was labelled an anti vaxx conspiracy theorist. But it is true.


I read that somewhere as well.  He also said something about the possibility of wide spread vaccinations, rather to just to the vulnerable, actually being part of the problem in the rapid mutations.  I'm paraphrasing and I don't even remember where I read that so...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

chic said:


> Ultimately, WE will be paying for it.


Well, only the people who get the vaccine will be paying so, hmm, not you apparently


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, only the people who get the vaccine will be paying so, hmm, not you apparently


Unless it comes out of our taxes somewhere.  :/


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Small pox and polio is getting close.  But you are right, not often.


And not everyone on the planet was vaccinated against smallpox and polio. It isn't necessary to vaccinate EVERYONE.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sorry to admit that I've stopped worrying about the rest of the world.
> 
> If I need to get a jab every six months I'm fine with that.


I am also fine with that.  I worry about my family, and sorry also to say, everyone else is on their own as they always have been and always will be.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, only the people who get the vaccine will be paying so, hmm, not you apparently


I didn't pay for mine, people's taxes did.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> I didn't pay for mine, people's taxes did.


Well I pay taxes so I paid for my and yours apparently.  Go ahead, say thank you


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 5, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well I pay taxes so I paid for my and yours apparently.  Go ahead, say thank you


That's why the cost of a dozen eggs or a gallon of gas went up. The bill has come due and we're all paying on it.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2022)

_@Sunny, I would like to see everyone on earth vaccinated; that would probably put an end to the pandemic. But when has that ever happened, in human history?_

Smallpox (They may not have vaccinated every single person, planted-wide, but their wide-scale, global effort did create enough heard immunity to erradicate the virus. 

Of course that was one virus.  -  I was just touching on that one point above.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Jan 5, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I read that somewhere as well.  He also said something about the possibility of wide spread vaccinations, rather to just to the vulnerable, actually being part of the problem in the rapid mutations.  I'm paraphrasing and I don't even remember where I read that so...


If I remember correctly, it was a Texas politician at the beginning of the pandemic that said we should sacrifice grandma to save the economy.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was a Texas politician at the beginning of the pandemic that said we should sacrifice grandma to save the economy.


What Dr. Malone was saying is that we should reserve the vaccinations for the vulnerable.  That would include Granny.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And not everyone on the planet was vaccinated against smallpox and polio. It isn't necessary to vaccinate EVERYONE.



What a naive comment!!  In the era of smallpox, not every corner of the planet had smallpox, so therefore no need for vaccine.
Also, people rarely travelled, and therefore no fear of world wide spread.

Today, most travel, and take their diseases with them, that is why all must be vaxxed.
.


----------



## chic (Jan 5, 2022)

win231 said:


> _"We do it with the flu?_"  When has a flu shot been recommended every 3-6 months?





Medusa said:


> I read that somewhere as well.  He also said something about the possibility of wide spread vaccinations, rather to just to the vulnerable, actually being part of the problem in the rapid mutations.  I'm paraphrasing and I don't even remember where I read that so...


Yes he did say that. Inoculating mass populations DURING a pandemic leads to all the variants we are seeing. He wanted only the vulnerable to be vaccinated. Coincides with what we were all told at the outset of this two years ago.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2022)

Nosy Bee-54 said:


> If I remember correctly, it was a Texas politician at the beginning of the pandemic that said we should sacrifice grandma to save the economy.


True. In March of 2020 Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick of Texas suggested that Granny and Gramps should lay down their lives to save Wall Street.

https://www.sacurrent.com/sanantoni...e-to-protect-wall-street/Content?oid=23306995


----------



## Medusa (Jan 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> And not everyone on the planet was vaccinated against smallpox and polio. It isn't necessary to vaccinate EVERYONE.


This is why I referred to heard immunity in that case.  And, what I'm hoping for this in one.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 5, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> That's why the cost of a dozen eggs or a gallon of gas went up. The bill has come due and we're all paying on it.


 So I guess I am not getting a thank you, .

The price of gas always go up.  People travel less, gas goes down, people travel more, gas goes up.  This is true since the beginning of gas.  Add on to the fact that there was less travel the last couple years and the gouge factor appears.

Companies want to gain that lost income.  And they will

As for the cost of eggs-truckers move those eggs, deliver those those eggs.  There is a shortage of truckers so companies pay them more.  The trucks use fuel and fuel has gone up.  The price of the containers the eggs come has gone up.  The ink they print the cartons with etc.  Thus the price of eggs goes up.

I doubt the egg farmers (?) or any farmer is making a killing on the increase in price of their products.  In fact, they may not be making any extra money at all.  They might be making less.  But others are making a killing.

It reminds me of a fairy tale-for want of a horseshoe the kingdom was lost.

I personally think this house of cards is going to crash, and crash hard.  It is not sustainable.  But, what do I know?  Nothing, nothing at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 5, 2022)

Medusa said:


> I read that somewhere as well.  He also said something about the possibility of wide spread vaccinations, rather to just to the vulnerable, actually being part of the problem in the rapid mutations.  I'm paraphrasing and I don't even remember where I read that so...


I posted a reply somewhere about vaccinations being *part* of the reason viruses mutate, but I don't remember which thread now. Unvaccinated were also cited as *part *of the problem.

I got my shot for free at our local health department. I found out they were charging those without insurance $20 (if one could pay) for the COVID test the first time I got tested.


----------



## Shero (Jan 5, 2022)

*Do vaccines cause virus mutations?*

Virologist Friedemann Weber from Justus Liebig University in the western German city of Giessen told DW that it was not the vaccinated who gave rise to new escape mutations and variants*, but the unvaccinated*: "It was infected people who provided a breeding ground for the new variant and immune escape of the virus."
.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2022)

https://stuartbramhall.wordpress.co...ge-price-for-covid-mass-vaccination-campaign/

Virologist: ‘We Are Going to Pay Huge Price’ for COVID Mass Vaccination Campaign​Posted on March 15, 2021

As u see by the date just like a couple months short of a year ago ... virologist had doubts and concerns now it is really coming to light 

another quote from article 

“We are going to pay a huge price for this. And I’m becoming emotional because I’m thinking of my children, of the younger generation. I mean, it’s just impossible what we are doing. We don’t understand the pandemic.”


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 5, 2022)

""It was infected people who provided a breeding ground for the new variant and immune escape of the virus."

And vaccinated people get infected also. Odd that Delta came about after so many were vaccinated.


----------



## Alice November (Jan 5, 2022)

Shero said:


> *Do vaccines cause virus mutations?*
> 
> Virologist Friedemann Weber from Justus Liebig University in the western German city of Giessen told DW that it was not the vaccinated who gave rise to new escape mutations and variants*, but the unvaccinated*: "It was infected people who provided a breeding ground for the new variant and immune escape of the virus."
> .


Who in their right mind would believe anybody from Just Us Lie Big University?


----------



## Jeni (Jan 5, 2022)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-2022-learn-live-covid-120004607.html

I thought there was a small trickle of sense was happening as  some regardless of their own vaccine status agreeing that some things simply do not add up...
the ever changing goal posts, the mixed messages........ all being turned to the public just did not hear us right.
the rare and no problem breakthrough cases and not as Rare  and sometimes not as easy ....as they they told us....

They all of a sudden want to recognize NATURAL IMMUNITY.... as seen in link and partial article (in red) below after almost a year of being told nope natural immunity means nothing you must get a shot....natural immunity fades ...but as we see so does the shot

After pushing and making it seem like the CDC was going to say boosters were needed to be fully vaxxed now they are saying "oh no we are not going that way"... and they even keep playing handball with isolation times... 
Maybe because many who complied with first round feel duped and do not want the booster FOREVER... places from military to medical personnel all fired for no shot ..... imagine how thin the ranks might be if those who say no to booster had to go too....

They have found an out with Omicron ..... 
the fear machine in the media slowing down......it is something we need to learn to live with............... here is a reality check that is what many who did not want shots have said ALL along.
  Although the death number is high .......it still only represents_ less _the 1% of population and those #s may be shaking as many died WITH covid were counted as died FROM covid.   That will not help people who lost someone.

The hard part is ahead of us probably a harder task then trying to  vaccinate everyone..... trying to move on and get along..
It will be hard to smile at seeing a family member who decided someone was dead to them without the "shot" ... it will be hard to give up the blame game mantra too i suppose. 


Why 2022 Is the Year We Learn to Live With COVID-19​
Hopes of eliminating COVID-19 in the U.S. through vaccine-generated herd immunity are now dashed. 
Instead, with the rapid spread of the highly infectious Omicron variant, we need to focus on 2022 as the year that in the U.S. will usher in a new era of “living with the virus.”
In epidemiology terms this means transitioning from pandemicity to endemicity, as the virus moves from its phase of widespread devastation to episodic local flare-ups and settles into long-term cohabitation with its human host. SARS-CoV-2 will still pose a threat to vulnerable and unvaccinated Americans, but experts believe it will no longer represent a major public health danger to those who are immune through either vaccination or natural infection. 
Widespread U.S. natural immunity has occurred at a tragic cost with over 800,000 deaths and a significant trail of Long COVID disability and extensive economic, mental health and educational damage.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I posted a reply somewhere about vaccinations being *part* of the reason viruses mutate, but I don't remember which thread now. Unvaccinated were also cited as *part *of the problem.
> 
> I got my shot for free at our local health department. I found out they were charging those without insurance $20 (if one could pay) for the COVID test the first time I got tested.


People are not supposed to be charged.  I wonder if there is somewhere you could report this behavior


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> ""It was infected people who provided a breeding ground for the new variant and immune escape of the virus."
> 
> And vaccinated people get infected also. Odd that Delta came about after so many were vaccinated.


Would you not have to find exactly where Delta started and find out how many in the area where Delta started were vaccinated vs unvaccinated to consider it odd the Delta started after so many were vaccinated?

Just asking, but, you know, I do not really care.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/news/why-2022-learn-live-covid-120004607.html
> 
> I thought there was a small trickle of sense was happening as  some regardless of their own vaccine status agreeing that some things simply do not add up...
> the ever changing goal posts, the mixed messages........ all being turned to the public just did not hear us right.
> ...


The thing is, can we actually live with Covid?  Or do we just die with it?  I don’t know.

It could mutate again into something worst.  Omicron seems to be very bad for the children, especially the young children.  Yet I still see people bringing their very young babies out in public.  

At this point in time, I believe we can only be certain that we do not know enough about Covid-19 to be certain of anything.  I worry about my 3 year old great granddaughter


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't know what to believe anymore.  We have so-called experts on local TV Saying we are now making the 4th booster shot.  Then we have Drs saying we don't need booster shots as the antibodies are in your system & you just need to give them time to work & get rid of the virus. 

 Then we have more so-called experts saying they are "pushing" all these shots & boosters so the pharmaceuticals that make them can make more  $$.  they are just experimenting with the people since they can't & don't know how to make the right shots. 

  Some Drs are on TV saying do not get the flu & Conav shot at the same time, as they both are virus antibodies & can interfere with each other.   Then Hospitals are saying they are getting a lot of people & children in with both flu & Conav-19 because of the double shots.

  So WHO do you believe?  We got too many "experts" saying different things. I'm so mad & aggravated at this.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jan 6, 2022)

One more thing.  The Drs are also saying these pharmaceutical Companies don't know the long-term effects of these shots. They are seeing people now that have all their shots but now have major lung damage after 6 to 8 months.  Some are also mutating into liver & kidney problems.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> I don't know what to believe anymore.  We have so-called experts on local TV Saying we are now making the 4th booster shot.  Then we have Drs saying we don't need booster shots as the antibodies are in your system & you just need to give them time to work & get rid of the virus.
> 
> Then we have more so-called experts saying they are "pushing" all these shots & boosters so the pharmaceuticals that make them can make more  $$.  they are just experimenting with the people since they can't & don't know how to make the right shots.
> 
> ...


It is confusing so I am going with the original.  30 days between vaccines.  Joey was vaccinated with a second shot for pneumonia so he has two wait a couple weeks longer for his Covid booster, in my opinion.

Since Omicron doesn’t not seem to care if you are vaccinated or not, Joey will get his Covid booster Feb 10 instead of Jan 19; so there is no chance the vaccines will cause each other issues.

We can only do our best and no one knows what they are doing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

Tom 86 said:


> One more thing.  The Drs are also saying these pharmaceutical Companies don't know the long-term effects of these shots. They are seeing people now that have all their shots but now have major lung damage after 6 to 8 months.  Some are also mutating into liver & kidney problems.


When I saw my cancer doctor, he told me that they are seeing more and more liver failures and they have no ideal why.  (Liver failure can lead to liver cancer)  I am waiting to get a test to see what stage of liver failure I am in.  I have never drank and never had Covid.  But I do have fatty liver diease.

But the doctors are seeing people with liver failure with no history of disease.  So I don’t know.


----------



## John cycling (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> My son, Joey . . . *was vaccinated* . . . *was hospitalized* . . . *His lungs were pretty much negatively impacted* . . . *He is still on oxygen.*





Aneeda72 said:


> Joey will get his Covid booster Feb 10 instead of Jan 19; so there is no chance the vaccines will cause each other issues.





Aneeda72 said:


> When I saw my cancer doctor, he told me that they are seeing more and more liver failures and they have no ideal why.
> But the doctors are seeing people with liver failure with no history of disease.



When the truth keeps smacking you right in the face - and you still keep refusing to see it.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 6, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *The booster shot is free*, regardless of your immigration or health insurance status. If you get billed, contest it with your vaccine provider or report it by calling 1-800-HHS-TIPS.
> 
> ~Same thing applies to the initial vaccines as well.~


It's free to recipients in the US. It's not free for the taxpayers that are footing the bill. 

It's not just cost either how long can or should big pharma, the supply chain etc devote time, resources just for this virus..


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 6, 2022)

John cycling said:


> When the truth keeps smacking you right in the face - and you still keep refusing to see it.


*You left out the part about vaccines saving his life , but I forgive you.  Alzheimer’s is a terrible disease*


----------



## feywon (Jan 6, 2022)

Funny he should say that since annual flu shots are the similar because itbis the nature of viruses to mutate. I don't know about other countries or even other US citizens but my Medicare Maintenance Insurance people nag me about getting it every year.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So I guess I am not getting a thank you, .
> 
> The price of gas always go up.  People travel less, gas goes down, people travel more, gas goes up.  This is true since the beginning of gas.  Add on to the fact that there was less travel the last couple years and the gouge factor appears.
> 
> ...


I'll thank you with a big ol' >X< on the cheek, dear Aneeda. (it's ok, it wipes off  )

The economy is a mess, but this isn't the first time that's happened.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> People are not supposed to be charged.  I wonder if there is somewhere you could report this behavior


Aneeda....I'm sorry, I was mistaken!! They charge that $10 - $20 for podiatry patients, only if they have the ability to pay. My brain has not been functioning well lately for several reasons, one of them being lack of proper sleep.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 6, 2022)

https://whitehousewire.com/2022/01/...m-covid-19-infection-with-fully-vaccinated-2/
New NCAA guidelines equate natural immunity from COVID-19 infection with ‘fully vaccinated’​about 7 hours ago

Sure looks like more are moving away from the current course .... 
This is a long time coming. Many of those who simply do NOT want shots have natural immunity .....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 6, 2022)

Jeni said:


> https://whitehousewire.com/2022/01/...m-covid-19-infection-with-fully-vaccinated-2/
> New NCAA guidelines equate natural immunity from COVID-19 infection with ‘fully vaccinated’​about 7 hours ago
> 
> Sure looks like more are moving away from the current course ....
> This is a long time coming. Many of those who simply do NOT want shots have natural immunity .....


I'm wondering if I'm one of those with natural immunity Jeni. I managed to not get COVID for two years. But I did finally opt to get vaccinated and am due for my 2nd shot Jan 19th.


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 6, 2022)

John cycling said:


> When the truth keeps smacking you right in the face - and you still keep refusing to see it.


Pot, meet Kettle. What an insensitive response to Aneeda.

I guess you will now tattle on me to other members re: what a horrible person I am?


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aneeda....I'm sorry, I was mistaken!! They charge that $10 - $20 for podiatry patients, only if they have the ability to pay. My brain has not been functioning well lately for several reasons, one of them being lack of proper sleep.


Why are you not getting sleep? Getting good sound sleep is very important to a person's health.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

chic said:


> Why are you not getting sleep? Getting good sound sleep is very important to a person's health.


Thank you for your concern. I'm just starting to be able to sleep fairly well since the death of my DIL three weeks ago. Since then, there are a lot of other stressful situations that have occurred. I try not to let them stress me out but it doesn't always work. Even before she passed, my sleep schedule kept flipping back and forth between somewhat normal and not so much. I thought maybe my biorhythms are going back to the days (in my 20's) when I worked nights....3 - 12, so I was up for awhile after I got home. My brain is very busy anyway and that doesn't help.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for your concern. I'm just starting to be able to sleep fairly well since the death of my DIL three weeks ago. Since then, there are a lot of other stressful situations that have occurred. I try not to let them stress me out but it doesn't always work. Even before she passed, my sleep schedule kept flipping back and forth between somewhat normal and not so much. I thought maybe my biorhythms are going back to the days (in my 20's) when I worked nights....3 - 12, so I was up for awhile after I got home. My brain is very busy anyway and that doesn't help.


So sorry about your DIL, and your other stresses.  I know when my brain is churning over stuff, it is nearly impossible to sleep.  And the harder you try to sleep, the harder it is to get to sleep.  I always get settled on my recliner, put on a really boring movie, and eventually I drop off.  Maybe this will work for you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> So sorry about your DIL, and your other stresses.  I know when my brain is churning over stuff, it is nearly impossible to sleep.  And the harder you try to sleep, the harder it is to get to sleep.  I always get settled on my recliner, put on a really boring movie, and eventually I drop off.  Maybe this will work for you.


Aneeda, thank you! I actually sleep in my recliner and have for a few years. I just can't sleep in beds anymore. Usually eating something will put me to sleep. Sometimes I make the mistake of eating at the table (LOL) and that's where I'll fall asleep. You are absolutely right...trying to go to sleep doesn't work. I remember giving my DIL advice about how to get to sleep. Most of the people I know are having trouble sleeping these days...this includes the Gen-Xers!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aneeda, thank you! I actually sleep in my recliner and have for a few years. I just can't sleep in beds anymore. Usually eating something will put me to sleep. Sometimes I make the mistake of eating at the table (LOL) and that's where I'll fall asleep. You are absolutely right...trying to go to sleep doesn't work. I remember giving my DIL advice about how to get to sleep. Most of the people I know are having trouble sleeping these days...this includes the Gen-Xers!


This is one of the reasons I know a one bedroom will work for us.  I, also, can only lay in bed so long before the back starts screaming so I sleep a lot in my recliner.  Husband can have the bedroom, and I will take the living room.  

You are right!  We all, including young kids, have so many stresses right now; it’s a miracle any of us sleep at all.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Aneeda, thank you! I actually sleep in my recliner and have for a few years. I just can't sleep in beds anymore. Usually eating something will put me to sleep. Sometimes I make the mistake of eating at the table (LOL) and that's where I'll fall asleep. You are absolutely right...trying to go to sleep doesn't work. I remember giving my DIL advice about how to get to sleep. Most of the people I know are having trouble sleeping these days...this includes the Gen-Xers!


I'm in the same boat. The weird thing is, I don't even _feel_ sleepy...tired, yes, but not sleepy. I go to bed so that Michelle can get to sleep, but if I don't start nodding off within 30 minutes after she does, I know I'm just gonna thrash around and then get angry, so I get up. I usually start feeling sleepy at about 5 or 6am, then snooze for 2 or 3 hours.


----------



## chic (Jan 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Thank you for your concern. I'm just starting to be able to sleep fairly well since the death of my DIL three weeks ago. Since then, there are a lot of other stressful situations that have occurred. I try not to let them stress me out but it doesn't always work. Even before she passed, my sleep schedule kept flipping back and forth between somewhat normal and not so much. I thought maybe my biorhythms are going back to the days (in my 20's) when I worked nights....3 - 12, so I was up for awhile after I got home. My brain is very busy anyway and that doesn't help.


That's rough. Grief is a terrible thing. If your mind is too active try having a chocolate mint or some chamomile tea before bed and make your mind as blank as you can. Keep the temperature of your sleeping area on the cool side and regulate your breathing. Breathe from your abdomen like babies do, not your chest. Chest breathing is shallow and stressful. Breathe through your nose if you can which is much better than mouth breathing.

Hugs. I hope you will be sleeping better soon. We all have trouble at times with our sleep.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 7, 2022)

chic said:


> That's rough. Grief is a terrible thing. If your mind is too active try having a chocolate mint or some chamomile tea before bed and make your mind as blank as you can. Keep the temperature of your sleeping area on the cool side and regulate your breathing. Breathe from your abdomen like babies do, not your chest. Chest breathing is shallow and stressful. Breathe through your nose if you can which is much better than mouth breathing.
> 
> Hugs. I hope you will be sleeping better soon. We all have trouble at times with our sleep.


Chic, you know how we can give advice to others that we don't follow ourselves?  LOL  Ironically, one of the things I'd told my DIL to try when she was having trouble falling asleep was the premeditative breathing I was taught. It is similar to the breathing you describe. Breathe in deeply and blow out slowly. It usually works for me...I can even feel my fingers tingle the closer I get to going to sleep. But I haven't done it lately. Thank you for your concern and advice.


----------



## chic (Jan 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Chic, you know how we can give advice to others that we don't follow ourselves?  LOL  Ironically, one of the things I'd told my DIL to try when she was having trouble falling asleep was the premeditative breathing I was taught. It is similar to the breathing you describe. Breathe in deeply and blow out slowly. It usually works for me...I can even feel my fingers tingle the closer I get to going to sleep. But I haven't done it lately. Thank you for your concern and advice.


Be well.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 8, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I posted a reply somewhere about vaccinations being *part* of the reason viruses mutate, but I don't remember which thread now. Unvaccinated were also cited as *part *of the problem.
> 
> I got my shot for free at our local health department. I found out they were charging those without insurance $20 (if one could pay) for the COVID test the first time I got tested.


That's shocking because my admittedly limited understanding is that the vaccines are supposed to be free for everyone.  Of course, that's an illusion since we're all going to pay for them in taxes and raised prices, but still...


----------

